# Princess!



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

She's very cute and the expression on her face is priceless!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Princess is a cutie, looking forward to hearing what she thinks of her little brother.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess*



Krissi2197 said:


> I just wanted to introduce my little 10 year old fuzzball to you all. She's a Shih-Tzu Cocker Spaniel mix!
> 
> I was 9 when we got her. My parents purchased her from a pet store; which now, at 19, I know is a huge huge no-no when it comes to dogs. I thank god every day that she hasn't had one health issue in her entire life because I know a lot of pet store dogs come from mills and should generally be avoided unless you know 100% where the pups came from.
> 
> ...


Your Princess is just a doll! You can tell how thrilled she is! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I forgot to update this thread!

We've had Cooper for about a week and a half now, and Princess, in all honesty, is indifferent towards him. The first couple of days she avoided him completely, which was understandable. Every time he approached her, she'd growl and walk away. No aggression, no fights, she just ran upstairs to my parents bedroom where her bed is and hung out there. She also stopped eating regularly (except she'd eat when we hand fed her! Doh!!) and was overall "depressed" up until a few days ago.

Now she hangs out with the family again, and sometimes plays tug with Cooper or runs around the house with him for a few minutes at a time. She's old, and tires easily, but she's so much more comfortable around him than she was when we first brought him home. She's still not eating as much as she used to, but I know dogs just don't starve themselves, so she will eat when she's ready/comfortable with it.

They still aren't near each other long enough for me to get a good photo, though.


----------

